# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Fans of James Lee Burke

## amyb

July-a new Dave Robicheaux is coming out for the summer beach season of 2010-#18 in the series THE GLASS RAINBOW.

----------


## andynap

Good- love Burke

----------


## amyb

Andy, Imagine more murders in Iberia Parish.  Burke is a top rate mystery writer for sure.We have to tell Rivertrash about this new book.

----------


## andynap

I'll wait for that at the library. I am almost done The Surrendered by Chang-Rae Lee- a story about the Korean War, its aftermath on orphans and their immigration to the US. Very well done- stream of consciousness.

----------


## rivertrash

Thanks for the heads-up, Amy.  Has anyone read Burke's newest Hackberry Holland novel, Rain Gods?  I liked Lay Down My Sword and Shield, but haven't heard much about Rain Gods.

I recently read Gone Tomorrow, a Jack Reacher book by Lee Child.  Pretty good.  Not as good as some.

And just finished a terrific Kindle book, The Surgeon, by Tess Gerritsen.  Really well done.

Now I'm working through Michael Connelly's early Harry Bosch novels.  Pretty funny when they have to stop the car and find a pay phone because cell phones haven't been invented yet!

----------


## amyb

Lee  Child has a btrand new one-61 something or other.

Tess Gerritsen is good and there are more SURGEON type books by her.

Connelly is darn good. Found THE POET in our villa and got hooked on him too.

----------


## Dennis

I love all Connelly's books. 

Read 61 hours and enjoyed it. Fast paced. Probably read it in 61 hours...

Reading DeMille's The Lion right now. The follow-up to Lion's Game.

----------


## andynap

I think we are all reading each other's selections.

----------


## amyb

Love DeMille too!

----------


## andynap

I was not thrilled with DeMille's last book- forget the name- the wife, her parents, the mansions

----------


## amyb

Gate House I think-

----------


## andynap

Yep- too lazy to look it up

----------


## amyb

That takes place in Locust Valley-the town right next to us in Glen Cove. I knew the restaurants and shops described. It brought a whole new meaning to the story knowing the roads and the trains and the little places DeMille mentions.

----------


## andynap

Good for you but slow for me.

----------


## MIke R

> Gate House I think-



other than the one which just came out...yes that is correct..

Plum Island is still my favorite of his

----------


## NYCFred

I love Burke, (Tripod?...LOL) but IMHO DeMille is a 3rd rate writer....I've read Plum Island and a bunch or his other stuff...I mean, I'll read it, but it ain't the best.

----------

